# Barista Express blocked



## SuttonRam

Hi

Can anyone help. I can no longer get any water through the group head (steam wand works ok) and when I press the button to make a coffee the water comes out of a hose at the bottom back right of the machine.

This started after I cleaned the steam wand which had blocked.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## joey24dirt

Sounds like a sticky solenoid valve. Not sure how they are positioned in these machines though so ideally need a BE bod to chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuttonRam

Thanks for initial response. Fingers crossed a BE expert also sees this.


----------



## Cooffe

I'm going to guess that it's either a clogged water tube (maybe the scale shifted from the wand upwards, or the backpressure from the cleaning cycle pushed something out of the boiler), or as Joey says it's probably the solenoid valve. They're pretty easy to get to on this, and I'm not sure how Sage handle their warranty if you've messed about in it. I'd advise if it's still within the 2 yrs (3 if bought from JL), then you ring them up and ask for it to be replaced free of charge by a service engineer.

Either way I've added a link here for replacing a BES860XL blocked water valve (I guess yours is BES870XL/875 but they should be similar), which also shows where the solenoid is


----------



## SuttonRam

Thanks, I think the warranty has expired- I reckon machine is 4 plus years.

Given that is the solenoid valve easy enough to repair? Plus do you know where I can get the spare pipes and other spares in the UK?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Cooffe

SuttonRam said:


> Thanks, I think the warranty has expired- I reckon machine is 4 plus years.
> 
> Given that is the solenoid valve easy enough to repair? Plus do you know where I can get the spare pipes and other spares in the UK?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


 Give Sage directly a call about it - say that the machine is out of warranty so you've taken it upon yourself to have a look (which I'd recommend before ringing Sage anyway to confirm any blockages). If the pipe is blocked then you may be able to soak in vinegar and then flush through/run compressed air through it and clear the blockage - you can then reuse the pipe after a good clean.

If it still doesn't work, then you should also be able to buy the solenoid valve from Sage direct. I'd expect it to cost somewhere in the region of £30.


----------



## SuttonRam

perfect. thanks


----------



## Repair

Hello,

I would give it a full descale with stronger solution I repair average 3 a week I come across this alot.


----------



## oggioffshore

Repair said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would give it a full descale with stronger solution I repair average 3 a week I come across this alot.


 Any chance of getting a service manual for this machine...?


----------



## CherryGarcia

Thanks for the info chaps. after opening the back, I ruled out any clogged tubes. I took them off and they were not clogged. I deduced that the solenoid valves were probably shot. I could only find a replacement solenoid kit for $200+. All the cheap ones from ereplacementparts are on back order. But I called Breville and spoke to a real person. Very nice woman who helped me claim the one year warranty. Luckily my unit was just under a year and I got a free UPS shipping label and sent the machine in to be repaired by the pros. If your machine is over a year old it will cost you a flat rate $240USD. Not terrible for not having to risk ***** up your whole machine with intricate repairs. Have them do it right. Little tip: you can always just say you got the machine as a gift within the year. No questions asked, they are very nice and will send you a prepaid envelope and will fix the machine for no cost. End of the day, I am much more at ease sending it in to have it repaired by Breville. But its good to know how to fix little issues.


----------



## ajohn

There is a video on youtube about cleaning solenoids - sounds like you need it to me. Also look for removing the solenoid block and notice how the larger pipe is disconnected - not at the block end. Sounds like some one snapped it off by trying to remove the pipe with the block in place.

Your 3 way seems to be jammed in the vent position. Be gentle with the plastic connectors and you will need replacement O rings.

The solenoid may not be being energised is another possibility but I don't know how they sequence them. The DB one is energised when a shot is pulled and other arrangements may well work the same way.


----------



## ajohn

LOL Just noticed this is an old post.

If the solenoid or pump isn't being energised read about triacs here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/

best plug the machine in via a spike surpressed lead and also back flush more often than the machine suggests.


----------

